# Dehydrating cooked rice



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

Have an odd question that I wanted to see if you could help answer. 
The wife and I saw something about dehydrating cooked rice and was wondering why you would dehydrate cooked rice? 
We dehydrate a lot of things, but this one has me really thinking.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

From what I have read it makes the rice cook faster. To a thermos add a small handful of dehydrated rice and some dehydrated mixed vegetables then pour boiling water in and close it up. Should have soup in about ten minutes.

The idea I am thinking is to create trail food - not necessarily long term storage.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Dehydrated cooked rice is essentially the recipe for uncle bens. 

Personally i am fond of instant rice for prepping. It expends the extra cooking fuel on this side of the apocalypse. After the baloon goes up you will want foods that can be cooked with a minumum of fuel or fuss. Uncle bens is fairly cheap too.

Canyou do that for beans? Or would you just bottle those?


----------



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. Makes sense now, I wondered how instant rice was done. 
Going to give it a try, I like the idea of using less fuel to cook.

After dehydrating it can you just vacuum seal it to make it last longer?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Again after reading - you can vac seal in bags but may have to double bag it as the rice can poke through the bag. 

Let me know how it turns out please.


----------



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

What do you think about vac sealing in a canning jar with an oxygen absorber?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TXprepper said:


> What do you think about vac sealing in a canning jar with an oxygen absorber?


I think I would use no larger than pint jars - just because you would have an awful lot of rice in anything bigger. Even a pint of dehydrated rice is a lot.

Think the jars with an absorber would work fine.


----------



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. Will update.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Isn't that what uncle bens is


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I never knew that about instant rice. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a water bottle full of minute rice, always thought I would add water, let sit for an hour, then heat . Just haven't gotten around to trying it.


----------

